# WISH LIST - MANUAL FOR 1990 - B694 HYMER



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Just a long shot, but does anyone have a old Manual for B694, 1990 model Hymer? We would love to have a photocopy of it - we are mystified by a number of things in the machine. Mind you, it would be even better if it were in English... all our dials are in German, which we don't speak!!
Regards, Sundial


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sundial

i posted this the other day, have you tried this route

If you go to the Hymer web site

Hymer web site - click here

And click on the english flag and go to the contact links, they are differant departments there now but i suppose head office would be the best bet.

If you request an english manual they should send you one, just tell them your Hymer serial number, your name and address.

I got one from them last september, i offered to pay, but i got no email reply, just a photocopied manual in the post about a week later.

Dave


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

*hymer manual*

Hi Sundial
Write to Hymer at this address

HYMER .A.G
Teileservice
Biberacher.Str 86
D-88339
Bad Walsee
Germany

Tell them your probylm !! 
They looked after me

ousty


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

 Thanks chaps for that - I shall write and also check the website - always better to have a backup strategy I think!
Sundial


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

*hymer handbook*

deepcar will sell you a translated copy of the hymer hand book.and speedo converter, which is fiddly but not to dificult to fit, better than having a speeding fine..


----------

